# Van Den Hueval K9?



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not in the market for a pup right now, but stumbled across this breeder in another thread. This was my first time ever hearing of them. Was wondering if anyone here owns one of their progeny or if anyone could share any personal knowledge or feedback? Pm's are fine as well...

http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...2513-anyone-have-info-van-den-heuvelk-k9.html


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I have done business with the old owner of Van Den Heuvel kennel, but since has been sold to another person since then. At the time I purchased our 2 pups from the old owner they had some really great dogs there. Not sure that the new owner has the same visions as the old one did.

You are welcome to send me a pm and I will be happy to go into more detail


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The "new" owners are here in CT, but it seems like alot of their breedings take place with someone in NY. Like their dogs not sure I'd deal with the new owners.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I didn't know the kennel has new owners!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

GSD07 said:


> I didn't know the kennel has new owners!


Yes this kennel has changed hands about 2 years ago and the kennel itself is located in New York. I don't know the new owner very well, but I do have dogs from this kennel when the old owner had owned it and was located in Montana. Not to sure as to what they have now as to Studs other than Cato which is co-owned with a breeder in Kansas and Xant which is located with his owner in CT. I do know that they had some success with some of their Norbo Ben Ju frozen semen this year, but thought that 4,000.00 for one of his pups was a bit out of reach at least for myself


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

I would like to add, that my dog was purchased approximately 5 years ago, when VDH was owned by Dari and her husband. Don't know who currently owns VDH.


----------

